# Hams in the Hole!!!



## Captain Morgan (Nov 21, 2006)

Hams in the WSM....btw, it's raining hard, up to 8 inches expected,
winds gusting over 45 mph, temp is 42 and wind chill is 33.

It's been quite an adventure getting the wsm lit and the hams on.
So only pics of the hams right now










These are ready to cook, I trimmed some of the skin/fat off to get
better smoke penetration.  Using a little cherry to add to what they 
already have, probably hickory or oak.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 21, 2006)

Man, 8 inches of rain??  :? doesn't sound like fun.....we're callin for 70* and sunny on turkey day   good luck with that smoke cappy.....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 21, 2006)

Jim make sure you are stocked with beer and bread, just incase you get flooded in you can drink and have ham sandwiches!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks guys, gonna be interesting!  Rain is supposed to continue
through Thanksgiving!!  Got 5 turkeys to fry!!!!  A couple of
inches of rain in my boiling peanut oil won't hurt anything,
right??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 21, 2006)

Jim break out the Ez Up.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 21, 2006)

45 mph wind gusts!!!!  might try it anyway...ever since that storm hit
us last spring and that EZ up went flying across the parking lot and
bashed into a SUV, I've been nervous about the wind!   That was a
hell of a storm!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck Cappy.  Grab something to hold onto with one hand and a bottle in the other.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 21, 2006)

lol, first time you came down for ribs it was storming like hell!
Maybe the extra moisture was why they came out so good!
Haven't reached that level since!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 21, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol, first time you came down for ribs it was storming like hell!
> Maybe the extra moisture was why they came out so good!
> Haven't reached that level since!



They were goooooooooooooood ribs Cappy.  Maybe your onto something.


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 21, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, gonna be interesting!  Rain is supposed to continue
> through Thanksgiving!!  Got 5 turkeys to fry!!!!  A couple of
> inches of rain in my boiling peanut oil won't hurt anything,
> right??




You be careful with that fryer, Cappie.  I don't want to see you in the middle of a fireball on youtube.com


----------



## Finney (Nov 21, 2006)

Man I hate this weather.....  You are a better man than me for being out there cooking.... Of course, I don't have anybody here expecting food.


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 21, 2006)

Cappy be glad its still doing ice and snow here in Denmark at 726PM , just took the garbage down to the street  , Niki made me a pot of coffee for me but its gonna take more than one , LOL. Good luck with the turkey frying bro. My smoker is in the shop for repairs to plug a whole in the bottom and add a grease drip.


----------



## Finney (Nov 21, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Cappy be glad its still doing ice and snow here in Denmark at 726PM , just took the garbage down to the street  , Niki made me a pot of coffee for me but its gonna take more than one , LOL. Good luck with the turkey frying bro. *My smoker is in the shop for repairs to plug a whole in the bottom and add a grease drip*.



Couldn't you have just used the hole in the bottom for the grease drip? :? 

Just kidding with ya, Walter.


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 21, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish now I am without my smoker for at least 3 weeks while he is on the road doing long haul trucking. But he has something special in mind and he picked up the other 2 55 gallon drums I got and the plans I drew up for a double smoker .


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Walter, are the plans for a "Big Baby" like Green Hornet has?


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Walter, are the plans for a "Big Baby" like Green Hornet has?




Na I am goin old scholl they will be side by side with a fire box on one end and a chimmney on the other , he is going to make 2 of them for me . Cause as soon as I get more funds and some things worked out I will hit the comp field in a BIG way!!!! Ya dont need a huge pit to do great BBQ !!!!  [smilie=a_happyhappy.gif]


----------



## Griff (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, eight inches of rain with lots of wind. Good luck Capn.  I'm doing stacked 14 pounders in my WSM. Our forecast for turkey day is sunny, high of 15* and low -10*.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey Cappy, where's the finished pic's???  You above water??  Cappy, Cappy????  Skiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppppppeeeeer, help!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 22, 2006)

gurgle.....gurgle....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> gurgle.....gurgle....



Here catch this Lil' Buddy, (throws a life preserver)!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 22, 2006)

Actually, had to pull the hams at about 125 and finish in the
oven.  Rain was coming is sideways, winds were whipping,
and I was losing temps quickly with all venets open.
And I had to go judge the dessert contest, then host the
poke...er, Men's Discussion Meeting.  Kitchen smelled great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Actually, had to pull the hams at about 125 and finish in the
> oven.  Rain was coming is sideways, winds were whipping,
> and I was losing temps quickly with all venets open.
> And I had to go judge the dessert contest, then host the
> poke...er, Men's Discussion Meeting.  Kitchen smelled great.



Nothing wrong with an oven finish considering the circumstances!  But that doesn't answer the question of "where are the pic's"??  No pic's you = you didn't cook!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 22, 2006)

I got four of a kind during the discussion and forgot to take pics!
But one ham is here at work, and another in the fridge at home.
I'll take pics when I get home.  The rains have stopped!!! Great news
since I've got all those turkeys to fry!


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 22, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I got four of a kind during the discussion and forgot to take pics!
> But one ham is here at work, and another in the fridge at home.
> I'll take pics when I get home.  The rains have stopped!!! Great news
> since I've got all those turkeys to fry!


Careful that may just be the "eye of the sorm". That's Florida weather there. Good luck with that.


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 22, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool. Twice the cooking area. You better post some pics!


----------



## WalterSC (Nov 22, 2006)

That's cool. Twice the cooking area. You better post some pics! [/quote]


No problem, as soon as they get made . I plan to do a few cooks on them at home to get the team into it and to get ccoking times on them down. Gathering things we will need to compete is what we are doing now, utilsels , etc.


----------



## Finney (Nov 22, 2006)

No fair!!! It's still raining here...  Thunder woke me up a few times last night.  Didn't expect thunder when it was so cold. :?


----------

